# Food Safety News Sat 1/4/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 4, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 1/4/2020 4:15 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





* Campylobacter and E. coli infections climb in New Zealand; raw milk cited*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 04, 2020 12:03 am Campylobacter, Yersinia, E. coli and Listeria infections all went up while Salmonella declined, according to the 2018 report on foodborne disease in New Zealand. Campylobacter remained the top foodborne pathogen. The country has a performance target to reduce cases of foodborne campylobacteriosis by 10 percent from 88.4 to 79.6 per 100,000 per head of population...  Continue Reading



* Cargill recalls mislabeled dark chocolate malted balls sold in Pennsylvania*
By News Desk on Jan 03, 2020 08:51 pm Cargill has recalled 39 one-pound bags of packaged Wilbur Dark Chocolate-covered Cashews over an undeclared wheat allergen. The recall was posted Friday on the Food and Drug Administration website as a public service. The recalled product was sold locally through the Wilbur Chocolate Store in Lititz, PA. Wheat allergic individuals and/ or those with celiac...  Continue Reading



* Consumer finds noodles in lentil soup; company initiates recall because of allergens*
By News Desk on Jan 03, 2020 04:05 pm Following a consumer complaint, Lynn, MA-based Kettle Cuisine Midco LLC has recalled about 200 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) lentil and beef soup because of misbranding and undeclared allergens, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The products contain egg and wheat, known allergens, which are not declared on the...  Continue Reading



* IAFP deadline for student travel scholarship applications closes soon; abstract deadline this month also*
By News Desk on Jan 03, 2020 11:51 am The deadline for applications to the 2020 IAFP European Symposium Student Travel Scholarship is coming up next week. IAFP is offering the scholarship to support the travel of two students to attend the IAFP European Symposium on Food Safety in Munich, Germany, 7 to 9 April, 2020. The International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) recognizes students are the...  Continue Reading


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

They can send those defective chocolate-covered cashews to me for proper disposal.


----------

